# Need Ideas for a Competition coming up on the 26th



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 18, 2013)

So our local county fair started yesterday (Thurs.) and they have a BBQ Comp.  They provide the meat (beef ribs), and the charcoal...  We're not sure if they are regular ribs or short ribs as they will not tell us...  I need y'alls advice on ether or....    But what I really need to know is what for rub to use to make them winners... 

The comp is for charity so you pick your charity of choice and any winnings will go to that charity....  Ours is the Boys and Girls club...  So for the kids, please help me out here with a GREAT rub....  thanks in advance for your help


----------



## smoking b (Jan 18, 2013)

Are you looking to go with a sweet style rib with a glaze or something else such as a bbq sauce?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am game to hear your ideas for both ways....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 20, 2013)

If I were you I would just go with what you know. Do your normal rub and sauce combo. After the comp you will get feed back and go from there.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Brian....  But I really haven't done any beef so I don't really have a beef rub....  Ya think my rub for pork would work good on beef ?  I've been searching for something that sounds good on beef but haven't come up with anything yet....


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 21, 2013)

I do beef ribs and use SPOG as the rub.  It is my take on a dalmation rub: ~ 2 TBS Kosher salt, 1 TBS course ground pepper, just less than 1 TBS garlic, and just less than 1 TBS onion powder.  After 2.5 hours at 250*, I wrap them  with agave nectar, parkay, tiger sauce, and brown sugar for 45 min to an hour.  Then tightened them up back on the cooker unwrapped for about 30 to 45 minutes.  No sauce required.  The family loves them.  I got the foil ingredients idea from Smokin Triggers.  He's won a LOT of competition with this setup.  Good Luck and GOD Speed!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I do beef ribs and use SPOG as the rub.  It is my take on a dalmation rub: ~ 2 TBS Kosher salt, 1 TBS course ground pepper, just less than 1 TBS garlic, and just less than 1 TBS onion powder.  After 2.5 hours at 250*, I wrap them  with agave nectar, parkay, tiger sauce, and brown sugar for 45 min to an hour.  Then tightened them up back on the cooker unwrapped for about 30 to 45 minutes.  No sauce required.  The family loves them.  I got the foil ingredients idea from Smokin Triggers.  He's won a LOT of competition with this setup.  Good Luck and GOD Speed!



Damn...  Now that's sounded pretty good there... just use imagination for amounts on the foil ingredients ?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 21, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks Brian....  But I really haven't done any beef so I don't really have a beef rub....  Ya think my rub for pork would work good on beef ?  I've been searching for something that sounds good on beef but haven't come up with anything yet....



I don't know whats in your rub so its hard to say. I use my pork rub on beef and it works great. I use it on everything except Prime Rib. That I do SPOG.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 22, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Damn... Now that's sounded pretty good there... just use imagination for amounts on the foil ingredients ?


Here's a photo of approx measures. I may have been a little heavy handed on the brown sugar in this photo. I put the meaty side down then do the bone side on the ribs then wrap.  SWMBO said she does like a little Sweet Island Pepper BBQ Sauce when I do this.  ...but I like em sensa sauce.

View media item 155209


----------

